
Facebook and Instagram are updating themselves outside of Play store (2017) - temptempyahoo
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/6aycy1/facebook_and_instagram_are_updating_themselves/
======
DrScump
A couple of my devices have Facebook in the stock bloatware; it can be
disabled on a per-session basis, but it cannot be removed (without rooting).

Even though I have auto-update for apps disabled, the bloatware apps can
update _whenever they want_ , so it's typical that shortly after I power on a
device, it will go through one or more update downloads and installs I can't
prevent... even if I'm using a metered hotspot.

------
temptempyahoo
Its 2018 now and i just got this weird side-update on my (excellent) Xiaomi.

I have Instagram installed, but never install FB. Just got notified that "FB
App manager" has updated a new Instagram version.

Yuck

